# Dos vs. NT, the bare truth



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

hm.... you continue


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

Well I'll start...
I preffer NT in that DOS came out when hardware was still very slow. We're talking about a time when if you had 100kb of ram you were doing really well. They designed DOS to be small and run with very few resources needed, that is why it became so popular as opposed to things like UNIX. However they were forced to leave things out and then mistakes were also made. Microsoft made the choice to make everything backward compatable, so some of those limitations and errors carried right on through to windows 98. NT however was created for businesses and a later date where hard ware was a bit more productive. I feel that it's stronger faster and better equiped.

...Someone else can continue now...


----------

